

Small Windows Icons - 614 icons for developers - ahasoft
http://www.small-icons.com/stock-icons/small-windows-icons.htm

======
kusum18
Their entire web server file system is open to browse . They should fix it to
earn money or else many hackers would easily be extract all images and
distribute by themselves

